

Free Software Needs Free Tools (2010) - bootload
http://mako.cc/writing/hill-free_tools.html

======
bootload
_" There are philosophical reasons, too: GitHub is closed source, so we can’t
make it better ourselves. Mako Hill has an essay called Free Software Needs
Free Tools, which describes the problems with depending on proprietary
software to produce free software, and I think he’s right."_ \-- Chris Ball

cf: discussion _" Announcing GitTorrent: A Decentralized GitHub"_ ~
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9625840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9625840)

